# new nile monitor



## kingg6661 (May 26, 2008)

i got my self a still to day i went to a shop in gordan hill north london and got my self a 3ft nile monior for £50 hi is a butiful colour and well feed so will bee looking forward to getting a female now so i can breed him :2thumb:


----------

